# Murray Darling Carpet Python size



## scottyo998 (May 6, 2010)

So i know there are probably many different versions of this question floating around this site, but i was curious as to what i would get in response to this question.
So I have 2 Murray Darling Carpet Python Yearlings that are around 14 months and i was interested about their size. They are both from the same clutch, one is male and the other is female. At this point in time, the male is significantly larger.

Male- 110 cms, 300 grams
Female- 95 cm, 240 grams

So my question was, what sort of sizes should i be expecting from these guys. Are they of an expected size at this point in their lives, and if not, any reasons why. Any input would be appreciated, particularly from other MDCP owners out there.
Cheers. Scott


----------



## WomaPythons (May 6, 2010)

hey mate there size sounds fine for the age....they will grow around the same as any other carpet on a ave of 5-8 foot


----------



## adfel (May 6, 2010)

Hey I have a MD who is 15 months and is at 97cm and only 150grams..... So ur guys are doing pretty good... think mine is very underweight for its age. We have been told the breeder may not have fed him correctly as we got him at 9 months and he was very little then....


----------



## scottyo998 (May 6, 2010)

yeah i wasn't so much worried as i was curious. Its a shame your guy was so underfed but he should catch back up. I've been lucky with these two in the fact the they are both pretty good eaters and have been feeding on weaner rats for a month or so now. Im glad to know that my guys are on track and it will be great when they reach full size a few years down the track


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 6, 2010)

Hey,
My female MD is 16 months old, 130cm and 580g.
I think each python grows different because of there feed etc, but yours sounds like a good size.
I must add they are really underrated snakes - not the best looking but so placid


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 6, 2010)

btw im feeding mine a 110-120g rat a week for now


----------



## Blondie84 (May 6, 2010)

How do you guys weigh your snakes?!? I myself have a little MD, shes only 4 months old, 70 cm long but I just can't figure out a way to accurately weigh her as she is always so active. I have tried to get her in the middle of the day, grabbing her when she is asleep but she wakes up so quickly that its just not possible lol. Its not a huge bug thing, I can tell that she is putting on weight and growing nicely but it would be interesting to see what she actually weighs.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 6, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> How do you guys weigh your snakes?!? I myself have a little MD, shes only 4 months old, 70 cm long but I just can't figure out a way to accurately weigh her as she is always so active. I have tried to get her in the middle of the day, grabbing her when she is asleep but she wakes up so quickly that its just not possible lol. Its not a huge bug thing, I can tell that she is putting on weight and growing nicely but it would be interesting to see what she actually weighs.


 
Put it in a container with a lid - dont forget to subtract the container weight.


----------



## Blondie84 (May 6, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> Put it in a container with a lid - dont forget to subtract the container weight.


 
Oh duh how blonde am I?!? OK I'm gonna go slink off into the corner lol. Thanks!


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 6, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> Oh duh how blonde am I?!? OK I'm gonna go slink off into the corner lol. Thanks!


 
Ha ha ha.
Dont worry, i think we all have these moments every now and then


----------



## adfel (May 6, 2010)

scottyo998 said:


> yeah i wasn't so much worried as i was curious. Its a shame your guy was so underfed but he should catch back up. I've been lucky with these two in the fact the they are both pretty good eaters and have been feeding on weaner rats for a month or so now. Im glad to know that my guys are on track and it will be great when they reach full size a few years down the track



My little guy has been feeding on weaner rats for almost 5 weeks but is way behind urs in size... If yours are a little bigger you could prob upsize their food.... The general rule is to feed them somegthing that weighs 20% of their total weight...


----------



## scottyo998 (May 8, 2010)

yeah i am thinking of increasing their food next time i start to run low. At the moment the food they are getting is ranging between 40 and 60 grams which is probably slightly too small. Next stop in at the pet store i will probably pick up something around the 80-100 gram range as by that time they will have grown a fair bit ( i wont run low for the next few months) My records show they have been putting on around 10-15 grams a week since we got them, so at that rate by the time i get more food, they will possible weigh over 400g, but heres hoping. shall see how they go


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 8, 2011)

My 15 month old female Murray darling is 600g and I'm feeding her on about 140g rats. I wouldn't be worried sounds about the right size mine was a late grower then she started putting on heaps of weight... Jordan


----------



## Snakewoman (May 9, 2011)

I feed my snakes 10% of their body weight, and they gain weight pretty well. One month my MD put on 88 grams, I was pretty happy with that. He's 2 years old and weighs 661 grams. This is small compared to some other people's snakes but he's very healthy and I don't mind growing him a little slower. Here's a couple of pics so you can see he isn't starving


----------

